# 3-way fridge suddenly not working off leisure battery



## Moonfleet (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi all.

A bit of a newbie question maybe. We have an Elextrolux 3-way fridge that was working all along on all 3 options. When you are driving the amber light for the battery would light up keeping the fridge nice & cold while driving.

When we were in France a couple of weeks ago the light just went off, indicating that the battery option had given up.

Any ideas as to why please? The leisure battery may be quite old or down on charge a bit (must test it), would this be enough to stop it working? Does it need a tip-top condition in order to operate the fridge? Could it be a fuse blown? 

Any help greatly appreciated.

Moonfleet.


----------



## knothobber (Oct 17, 2006)

Your fridge will only operate on 12v whilst your engine is running. They are meant to operate in that manner.
Regards,
Trevor.


----------



## knothobber (Oct 17, 2006)

Your fridge will only operate on 12v whilst your engine is running. They are meant to operate in that manner.
Regards,
Trevor.


----------



## Moonfleet (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi Trevor.

Thanks for taking the time to respond. Ya, when the engine was running the light would come on but it now seems to have just gone off all of a sudden, unfortunately as it is a handy option to have while travelling between locations.

Regards.
Moonfleet.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Have you checked to see if the fridge still gets cold, could just be the bulb has gone? More likely it is a fuse blown or the relay which connects the fridge to the alternator when the engine is on. Should be easy enough job to change both once you locate them but start with the fuse.

peedee


----------



## Moonfleet (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks Peedee - checked the temp on it alright, no cold there. I'll have to go and Google how to find the fuses I'd say! Complete newbie as I said earlier.

I'm hoping it is something small though as when we were travelling recently with a 10 month old child it was an inconvenience not to be able to keep his food cold.

Thanks.
Moonfleet.


----------



## Moonfleet (Apr 30, 2011)

Finally figured out how to expose the fuses in the fuse box. The only issue I'm having now is in replacing the fridge one with a 16amp fuse.

When I go online they seem to go up in multiples of 5. The water pump seems to take a 6amp.

They are all colour coded though so maybe this will help to overcome the problem. Just swap like with like.

Do I need to disconnect the battery before changing the fuse? Or at least trip the trip switch I guess???

Moonfleet.


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

This has been a "regular fault with our Thetford fridge on our Cheyenne. It seems the fridge tries to draw enough power to operate it at the temp of the regulator, like when on 240V or gas. It's not supposed to do this, so it blows the fuse. Most likely the 16Amp one will go the same way. Our dealer got their electrician to run a second fuse alongside the existing one to split the power. Well I think that's how they explained it! So be prepared to get your dealer to do the same if it carries on.


----------



## Moonfleet (Apr 30, 2011)

So you can get a 16amp fuse? It's a terrible loss when it doesn't operate off the battery when you're travelling between locations, especially with baby bottles/food onboard.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Fuse*

Do you have an Elektroblock (Shaudt)?

If so there is a fuse on there that can blow.

"I Think" it is marked

"kühlschrank"

But would have to check ours or the wiring diagram.

When Frankia supply you with the motorhome. They usually leave the fuse out. If it has been working, someone must have put the fuse in. If it blows in the Elektroblock, the fridge will not work whilst stationery.

?

TM

EDIT:

I have just realised that you are talking about the fridge not working whilst driving.

The info above is for Leisure battery use whilst stationery using an AES fridge.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Fuse*

If you have the EBL220 ?

CLICK the Image Below to Enlarge

The full manual uploaded to MHF by "trek" is Here


----------



## Moonfleet (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh wow, that's some layout! Ours is much simpler looking than that (see attached - apologies for the quality).

What I'm hoping is that replacing the fuse on the attached fixes the problem. Is there really such a hing as a 16amp fuse though? Where online would you get one?

Thanks folks.
Moonfleet.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*16 amp*



Moonfleet said:


> Oh wow, that's some layout! Ours is much simpler looking than that (see attached - apologies for the quality).
> 
> What I'm hoping is that replacing the fuse on the attached fixes the problem. Is there really such a hing as a 16amp fuse though? Where online would you get one?
> 
> ...


Yes you can buy 16Amp glass fuses as an example.

Try

www.ebay.co.uk
www.cpc.co.uk
www.rswww.com
www.maplin.co.uk

TM


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Please only consider changing fuses like for like, do not be tempted to use a larger fuse. With the ignition off, there is no reason why changing a single fuse should be a problem.
The very worst that can be wrong is that the 12v heating element has died, so we are not talking megga money.
You have eliminated the lamp as a failure which leaves the fuse the element or the control box which is perhaps less likely. Fuse is cheapest so change and check.
Still not working, then consider what access you have to the 12v heating element. This may be possible through the large outside vents, if not, the fridge may need to be pulled out.
If you know an electrician, much of this checking can be short-cut.
I am not an electrician but I have been through this problem.
Good Luck!
Alan


----------



## Touchwood_RV (May 1, 2005)

Hi Moonfleet,

Are you sure they are fuses? They look like 12 volt breakers to me from the pictures, any chance of better quality pic? If they are breakers then all you should need to do is gently push them back in to reset as it will have popped out by approximately 3 to 5mm.

If they are fuses then ALWAYS replace like for like unless you know what you are doing and can calculate the cable capacity and current draw. Never place fuses in parallel, without understanding the characteristics of the system in hand, not something I would recommend unless there has been other amends made at the same time to correctly balance the load.

Yes 16 amp fuses are available the fact they are 16 suggest to me they are continental not blade type (see below), are they red? Or are they glass?

Yes you can change a fuse without the battery being disconnected, just make sure the load is turned off, i.e. the fridge is turned off.

If all the fuses and relays are good then it sounds like the heating element to me, a large proportion of the fridges when on 12 volt do not pass via a thermostat and just keep pulling the power, therefore if regularly used tend not to last as long as the mains equivalent heater, if handy with the multi-meter that is easy to prove, assuming you have clear access to the rear of the fridge via the vents. 

All the above assumes the other two fridge operation options work correctly, i.e. mains and gas?

Hope this helps?


----------

